# Is there any way round transporting a horse without a passport?



## rubyrumba (16 February 2009)

As the title really,i have just bought a foal, www.weekorchard.co.uk/Nareco.html  (for all of you who want to see pics) her passport is not yet back from Germany and i want her asap but transport ccompanies say no passport, no transport. Although one says if i get the number it will be fine and another says that you can fill in a form and get a vets signature. Help!!


----------



## Ziggy_ (16 February 2009)

Use a non-reputable transporter, and stage a bank robbery on the other side of town at the same time so the police are all occupied and you've no chance of getting caught.

Or just be patient for a few weeks  
	
	
		
		
	


	






ETA Luuurverly foal BTW!!!!


----------



## CracklinRosie (16 February 2009)

How long has been in the country or was she born here?


----------



## rubyrumba (16 February 2009)

She was born here.


----------



## irishdraught (16 February 2009)

Sorry, but no. The rules stipulate that if a horse/pony is travelling to a new home/keeper then it needs to travel with its' passport. Good transporters should not transport it without one.


----------



## rubyrumba (16 February 2009)

Yes that is what i thought. If they can do dodgy things like that then who knows what they'd do to the horse while it was in their care!


----------



## flowerlady (16 February 2009)

Wow. What a beautiful foal.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 You lucky thing.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Love the video in the field. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Why do they plait a foal up when being graded?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Love her tail lol


----------



## coffeeadict (17 February 2009)

Transporters cannot transport without a passport. I don't know where the passport number suggestion comes in - that is definately wrong, as is a signature from the vet!  We have occasionally had to wait weeks for a passport to arrive, before we could move a horse.

There are exceptions, but that is for horses coming from outside the EU. If horses are coming in from the USA they may be transported from the airport of arrival, on their American papers (as they do not have the same passport regulations) but a passport must be applied for within 21 days.


----------



## natalia (17 February 2009)

no, you can travel with a pasport number, what in the situation of passport being returned to breed society  for overstamping etc? Or just geta mate to do it and go and pick her up. The chances of getting stopped are about a million to one, and even if you do the police have no idea what they are doing anyway. We got stoppped moving some of our horses from winter grazing as we went past the zoo during foot and mouth last time by defra. They just asked us where we were going, didn't ask to see passports etc. If defra can't be arsed to check during foot and mouth then the police certainly aren't on a normal day. At worst all they would hgive you is a producer anyway, which would mean you would have to take documents in to the station, but the chances of them knowing how to id the horse that was on the lorry and the horse in presented passport are slim


----------



## coffeeadict (17 February 2009)

Even a photocopy of the passport is not accepted for transport.


----------



## agreenhalgh (17 February 2009)

OMG she is GORGEOUS! LOVE THE VIDEOS OF HER


----------



## Fransurrey (17 February 2009)

I thought there was some system for horses transported from the continent using a certain paper? I seem to remember that the first round of French Rescues (sorry!) used something like this, a couple of years ago. If you're brave, perhaps ask on that other forum being discussed elsewhere!


----------



## OWLIE185 (17 February 2009)

If the horse is coming from Germany then there is no way it can legally be done without a passport.


----------



## Fransurrey (17 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
If the horse is coming from Germany then there is no way it can legally be done without a passport. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think OP is saying that the foal is in the UK, it's just the passport that isn't. Or have I misread it OP?


----------



## rubyrumba (17 February 2009)

She is not in Germany, she is in the UK, she was born here. Her passport is coming from the Oldenburg in Germany. A transport company has said that if i get her passport number then that is fine. Do you think its ok?


----------



## coffeeadict (18 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I thought there was some system for horses transported from the continent using a certain paper? I seem to remember that the first round of French Rescues (sorry!) used something like this, a couple of years ago. If you're brave, perhaps ask on that other forum being discussed elsewhere! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

That is actually the French version of an identity dicument. You cannot "register" a horse without breeding in France. Would be similar to a Horse passport agency passport.

Would be interesting to know what transport company says that you can do this. It is not legal.


----------

